# My three dogs



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

The only picture I have with all three. And it was a nightmare to get them all to sit. I just recently got the mastiff. He is 10 months old. The dachshund poodle mix didn't like him at the time of this photo being taken and was miserable sitting next to him. They have adjusted pretty well as the dachshund poodle mix had made it clear that HE is boss. And the lab mix...well, he wanted to play with his ball and I had a heck of a time getting him to sit still.









Here is an old pic of the doxiepoo ( I know, silly name but faster to type)









The lab mix sends smoochies!









My PUPPY! He is chewing a four point antler









Thanks for looking and meeting the 'kids'


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love all three of them! Gorgeous pups! I have two labs yellow and chocolate, always wanted a black one! Cute pups!:biggrin:


----------

